# SO-Datei compilieren...



## Fragende (3. Feb 2018)

Hallo 

Ich bin neu hier und ein blutiger Anfänger (!) in Java.
Heißt also, ich weiß NICHTS darüber...
... hatte aber eine fixe Idee:

Warum nicht die Lizenz eines Appspiels kaufen, Namen
& Google Adsense-Link, etc. austauschen und dann in den Google Play Store
setzen?

In verschiedenen Youtubetutorials des Herstellers der App, wird gezeigt wie
(vermeintlich) einfach es ist, die App in 5-20 Min. so zu verändern, wie mans
haben will.

Also habe ich mir die Lizenz gekauft. Hm. So weit so gut.
Das Androidstudio wurde heruntergeladen, doch es gab Probleme
(komischerweise sah es nie so aus wie beim Entwickler).

Diesen habe ich dann angesprochen und er meinte ich soll Eclipse installieren (viel einfacher).
Gesagt, getan. Nun dasselbe Spiel hier. Nur habe ich diesmal einen Anhaltspunkt.
Da mir nie die Androiddateien angezeigt wurden (in Eclipse) und es Fehlermeldungen gab,
kam ich zu dem Entschluss, dass es an der SO-Datei liegen muss, denn diese ließ sich nicht wie gewünscht "öffnen".

Also habe ich mich ein wenig schlau gemacht und festgestellt, dass ich einen Decompilierer installieren muss. Habe ich getan. Nur will mir dieser die Library nicht decompilieren. *Grübel*

Übrigens: Ich hatte es zu allererst mit dem Provisioning Package Runtime Processing Tool versucht, aber es spuckt mir nur den Fehler: 0x80070057 aus!
Weitere Googlerecherchen verwirrten mich leider nur noch mehr...

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen? Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar!
LG 

PS: Ich habe Screenshots eingefügt, an dem man die Schritte bis zur Library sieht.


----------



## JuKu (7. Feb 2018)

Was für eine Lizenz hast du denn genau erworben?
Eine Nutzungslizenz oder eine Bearbeitungslizenz?
Besitzt du den vollständigen Code?

Für solche dependencies nutzt man normalerweise Maven oder Gradle:

*[Tutorial] Eine Einführung in Maven - Teil 1 / 2*
*[Tutorial] Eine Einführung in Maven – Teil 2 / 2*

Und nein, du musst definitiv keinen Decompiler installieren! Was willst du damit anfangen? Die SO Datei dekompilieren und wieder kompilieren? Was soll das bringen?



Fragende hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht die Lizenz eines Appspiels kaufen, Namen
> & Google Adsense-Link, etc. austauschen und dann in den Google Play Store
> setzen?



Weil es wenig bringt. Erstens räumen die meisten Lizenzen keine Bearbeitungs- & Veröffentlichungsrechte ein und zweitens ist dein Vorgehen höchst fragwürdig. Du missbrauchst quasi die Arbeit eines anderen um damit selbst Geld zu scheffeln. Baue lieber mal eine eigene App!


----------

